#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Formulario de Nota Fiscal de Prestação de Serviço

## fsoaress76

Alguém tem um formulário de "Nota Fiscal de Prestação de Serviço" série U ?

Pronto ou em Andamento em php

preciso fazer um sisteminha para imprimir em formulário continuo, pois aqui todos os meses têm que preencher mais de 200 notas fiscais na mão.

----------


## FabricioViana

Olá amigo. Você está falando de NF para serviço de provedores?

Caso positivo dá uma olhada no texto do site RadiusNet - Sistema de Gest sobre emissão de NF para provedor.

Abraço
Fabrício

----------


## fsoaress76

> Olá amigo. Você está falando de NF para serviço de provedores?
> 
> Caso positivo dá uma olhada no texto do site RadiusNet - Sistema de Gest sobre emissão de NF para provedor.
> 
> Abraço
> Fabrício


vi o sistema... mais eu ja tenho o meu prorio, porem não comercializado.

----------


## FabricioViana

Mas vc está pensando em dar essa nota fiscal modelo U para prestação de serviços de provedor de internet?
Abraço
Fabrício

----------


## fsoaress76

> Mas vc está pensando em dar essa nota fiscal modelo U para prestação de serviços de provedor de internet?
> Abraço
> Fabrício


Nossas notas são tiradas como prestação de serviços, segundo o modelo da prefeitura é U.

----------


## FabricioViana

Olá, tudo bem?

Provedor de acesso à Internet não emite nota para prefeitura! Provedor de acesso à internet tem que emitir NF para o estado, pois é ICMS que tem que recolher e não ISS...

Dá uma olhada no texto explicativo no site que te passei.

Boa sorte!
Abraço
Fabrício

----------


## fsoaress76

Nossa Empresa opina pelo "SIMPLES", falei direto com o supervisora da SEFAZ, e a mesma me falou que está correto. uma vez que tiramos notas de PRESTAÇÂO DE SERVIÇOS.

Justifiquei que nós vedemos Telecomunicações, ai a pessoa da SEFAZ voltou atraz e ficou de estudar o caso.





> Olá, tudo bem?
> 
> Provedor de acesso à Internet não emite nota para prefeitura! Provedor de acesso à internet tem que emitir NF para o estado, pois é ICMS que tem que recolher e não ISS...
> 
> Dá uma olhada no texto explicativo no site que te passei.
> 
> Boa sorte!
> Abraço
> Fabrício

----------


## FabricioViana

Olha só, eu fiz vários estudos aqui e cheguei nessas conclusões:

Provedor SCM ou SVA não recolhe ISS, não precisam de inscrição municipal. Provedores SCM ou SVA necessitam ter inscrição estadual.

Provedores SCM e SVA tem que emitir nota fiscal modelo 21 para as mensalidades de internet.

Provedores SCM e SVA ao vender um equipamento, a partir de 01/12/2010, terão que emitir a NF-e, modelo 55 obrigatoriamente (não existirá mais o "talão" modelo 1 e 1A). Para o acesso a internet a NF continuará sendo a modelo 21.

Espero que ajude!
Abraço!
Fabrício

----------


## FabricioViana

Que estado vc está? Eu falei com várias SEFAZ já e pode ser que eu tenha aqui o resultado para o seu estado já!

Abraço
Fabrício

----------


## fsoaress76

> Nossa Empresa opina pelo "SIMPLES", falei direto com o supervisora da SEFAZ, e a mesma me falou que está correto. uma vez que tiramos notas de PRESTAÇÂO DE SERVIÇOS.
> 
> Justifiquei que nós vedemos Telecomunicações, ai a pessoa da SEFAZ voltou atraz e ficou de estudar o caso.


Me passaram um telefone la de dentro do caração da SEFAZ, só ai foi que me diseram q estamos trabalhando errado. A propria Supervisora da Sefaz me justificou que só olha o que chega na mesa.
O contador... Meus DEUS!!! falow que isso deve ter mudado agora.... mereçoooo isso.

Agora estou com um problema serio esse mes (o que passou contador vai ter q resolver), tenho que gerar notas fiscais nesse novo modelo, nao tenho como fazer blocos e preenche tudo na mão.

alguem tem algum script para fazer isse processo? pago $$$. agora a coisa aqui ta FEIAAAAA!!!!!!!

----------


## FabricioViana

Amigo, eu fiz uma pergunta ao SEFAZ de SP:

"Verifiquei que para meu CNAE (61.90-6-01 - Provedores de acesso às redes de comunicações) será obrigatória a emissão de NF-e a partir de 01/12/2010. 

Porém hoje eu emito a nota fiscal modelo 21 nos termos do convênio ICMS 115/2003 (CAT 79/03) uma nota fiscal própria para provedores, empresas de Tv a cabo, de telecomunicações e energia elétrica. 

Minha dúvida é a seguinte: como a NF-e é substitutiva à nota fiscal modelo 1 e 1A e o modelo de nota fiscal que devo emitir é o 21, como devo proceder? Continuo entregando a NF modelo 21 de acordo com o convênio ICMS 115/2003 ou terei que entregar as NF-e? 

Lembrando que o convêncio 115/2003 disciplina a entrega da Nota Fiscal por via eletrônica já. 

Obrigado 
Fabrício "

A resposta da SEFAZ foi a seguinte:

"Prezado Sr., 

A partir de 01/12/2010, sua empresa não poderá mais emitir NF modelo 1/1A, devendo emitir a NF-e modelo 55 em seu lugar. 

A emissão da NFSC, modelo 21, permanece inalterada, isto é o Sr. deve emiti-la na forma disciplinada pela Portaria CAT 79/03. 

Atenciosamente,

Secretaria da Fazenda do Estado de São Paulo"

Veja aí, o CNAE de provedor tem que emitir NF modelo 21 para a prestação de serviços de acesso à internet. Não tem nada de ISS na jogada, é tudo estadual mesmo.

Eu montei uma solução para emitir essa NF modelo 21 que é o RadiusNet. Você pode acessar o site RadiusNet - Sistema de Gest e adquirir somente o módulo de emissão das NF!

Abraço
Fabrício

----------

